# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Paroxetine Aurobindo

## MartinGroningen

Hallo iedereen!

Vandaag heb ik besloten , om een AD te gaan gebruiken . Ik heb voornamelijk last van constante paniek / angst wat me hoofd denken totaal blokkeert . (tekst lezen en er niks van snappen) etc... heb een eerder depressie gehad , weer uitgekomen zonder pillen . gaat het 5 maand goed en BOEM daar komen al mijn klachten weer. 

Nu heb ik vandaag van de dokter Paroxetine Aurobindo mee gekregen , maar als ik zo het internet bespeur is dit een "goedkope" variant van de echte paroxetine en zijn de ervaring slecht tot zeer slecht . Nu ben ik opeens niet meer zo vast beraden om het te gaan gebruiken vooral omdat ik nog geen enkele ervaring met AD heb.  :EEK!:  Moet ik nu andere vragen of toch dit gaan proberen ?  :Frown:  en zijn er mensen die ervaringen met dit product hebben ?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Martin,

Jammer zeg dat je een terugval hebt  :Frown: !
Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee en hoop dat iemand die het wel heeft reageert!
Elk mens is anders en de één goed reageert goed op of heeft een goede ervaringen met bepaalde medicatie en de ander reageert slecht op of heeft een slechte ervaring met diezelfde medicatie... 
Als je erover twijfelt kan je dat ook met de dokter bespreken en kijken wat die ervan zegt.
Ik hoop voor je dat je dit ook weer teboven komt!
Succes en veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## MartinGroningen

hey luus bedankt voor je bericht . inderdaad terug val is echt een hel  :Frown:  het maak je leven in eens weer heel anders .... vandaag ook even een break genomen van me stage , het wou gewoon niet meer . ik ga gewoon beginnen met de pillen , wie weet heeft het toch een positieve invloed.. hoop dat er toch nog mensen zijn die hier hun ervaring met deze AD willen delen. ik zal in ieder geval posten hoe ik het ervaar... ben benieuwd.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Martin,
He jammer dat je stage moet stopzetten omdat het even niet wil allemaal...
Goed dat je het wel probeert, hopelijk krijg je er niet teveel klachten van!
Zou fijn zijn als er ervaringsdeskundigen reageren...
Heel veel sterkte en succes gewenst!

----------


## femke137

Kijk op http//:www.paroxetineprison.nl

----------

